# Resources > Education Center >  >  FILD Research

## Althis

Does anyone know if there is any scientific research of the FILD Technique?

It seems to be one of the most efficient techniques but even then I can hardly find anything about the scientific background for it.
Actually any information in general about it is rather scarce, other than the technique itself.
Some key questions (i.e.: Who developed it. When. Why does you brain ignore the finger movements and whether the rhythm is important) remain largely unanswered.

Does anyone know the answer to these questions? And if possible, does anyone have scientific material on FILD?

----------


## Darkmatters

Thread title made me literally laugh out loud - it sounds like somebody from North Carolina saying field research… Sorry, hope humor isn't prohibited in the Education center, and I don't mean to disrupt the thread… carry on!

----------


## Ctharlhie

I don't know of any research personally though I'm sure it's out there, but can you elaborate on FILD being one of the most efficient techniques?

----------


## IAmCoder

Here is an informal questionnaire: FILD Effectiveness Study: Please join whether you have been successful with FILD or not. : LucidDreaming. Maybe someone can summarize it?

And here is some informal data on it being the most efficient technique: LucidDreaming: search results.

I wrote an app where you hold down the mouse button until you fall asleep and it then plays an audio track and charts out how long you were able to hold on: http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...eam-field.html. Could perhaps be used to get some timing data.

----------

